

Open source self-hosted file-based markdown editor wanted - GKaczorek
http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/52206/open-source-self-hosted-file-based-markdown-editor-wanted

======
bowerbird
i left the appended message over at that stackexchange site, and it was
_deleted_.

seems they are actively hostile to people answering questions over there,
which seems strange from a site for answering questions.

-bowerbird

=======================================================

looks like you're gonna get nuked.

e-mail me at bowerbird@aol.com and i will help you find your solution.

-bowerbird

